# NJ Distance Casting Practice - Sunday 2/23



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

We will be Practice Casting tomorrow starting at 12 noon on the beach in Wildwood NJ a few blocks south of the Convention Center. This is the only place that I can think of in NJ that is big enough for distance casting that is not covered with snow. There are maps and phone numbers on TheBassBarn.com in the Surf Fishing Forum. All are welcome.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

Bill,i believe it's an 11 o'clock start.


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Fish Bucket,

You are right, we will be there at 11 am setting up the court and the casting platform and of course some BSing. We should be ready to go by 12. Come on down at 11, we can always use an extra pair of hands.

Bill


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

great meeting you guys.I think i'm getting long stick fever.


----------



## BigWillJ (Jan 21, 2001)

Wow Bill, we're still diggin' out!!


----------



## BillH (Feb 7, 2001)

Fish Bucket,
I am glad that you could make it. 

Big Will,
I had a good time in spite of the bad weather forcast. It rained from 11:30 am to 1:00 pm and then the wind kicked up to about 35 and the temperature droped from 48 to 36. There was no snow on the beach but there was a lot of ponding due to the rain. All in all, we were able to get off about 10 rounds before calling it quits at 4:30. Connman, Pushcart, Ardmore Bill, Eric G, Fish Bucket and me all showed up. I'am sorry for the late notice but we waited until the last moment for the latest weather reports and even then the weatherman/weather-computer was wrong. 

The Metford and Burlington fields a still covered with about 12 inches of snow and ice and I hear that it is going to snow again this Thursday. I am thinking of making a centerline path on the field with my snowblower just so that we can do something. You will however, have to trudge through knee deep snow to get you sinker if you are off the centerline. Who said that accuracy is not important? LOL

Catch ya next time.

Bill Halpin, Sr.


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Fish Bucket I found your crack off at 600' .
You can have the line back but I keeping the sinker ...LOL
We where going to keep your sand spike but figured we would have to deal with Gary later on and didn't want to hinder his team mate.
Nice casting 500' was good casting especially considering the weather.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

i gotta do better though,if i want to hang with the big guns.600 feet by summer is what i'm shooting for.see you next practice.
by the way,what was longest cast sunday?


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Around 650'.We didn't measure accurately as we were really just dusting the cobwebs off.
Charlie , I was casting the super slow reel again ,85/145w oil ,mags where set at 20 clicks off .Reel still a little sluggish but it was cold 36deg approx.


----------



## Poser Luppi (Jan 23, 2001)

Very interesting; 20 clicks off!


----------



## Ardmore Bill (Feb 4, 2001)

Wait til you see the pictures form this weeks practice in the snow.


----------

